# Royal Newfoundland Regiment - First World War



## army

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Wed, 20 Jun 2001 19:56:56 -0400*
I am currently working to verify uniforms and accoutrements for the Nova 
Scotia Tattoo. For one of the scenes in the upcoming Tattoo, the show 
will be dressing 94 Canadians to represent Canada‘s Victoria Cross 
Winners.
I was wondering if anyone can confirm for me what divisional and 
regimental flashes and shoulder titles were being worn by the Royal 
Newfoundland Regiment during the First World War. Specifically, I am 
concerned with the accoutrements that would be on the uniform of Private 
Thomas Ricketts when he won the Victoria Cross in October, 1918. I would 
like to know colours, shapes, and locations if possible. Any graphics 
you could provide to clarify your comments would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance for any assistance.
Michael M. O‘Leary
The Regimental Rogue
regimentalrogue@hotmail.com
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
I am currently working to verify 
uniforms and
accoutrements for the Nova Scotia Tattoo. For one of the scenes in the 
upcoming
Tattoo, the show will be dressing 94 Canadians to represent Canada‘s 
Victoria
Cross Winners.
I was wondering if anyone can confirm 
for me what
divisional and regimental flashes and shoulder titles were being worn by 
the
Royal Newfoundland Regiment during the First World War. Specifically, I 
am
concerned with the accoutrements that would be on the uniform of Private 
Thomas
Ricketts when he won the Victoria Cross in October, 1918. I would like 
to know
colours, shapes, and locations if possible. Any graphics you could 
provide to
clarify your comments would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance for any 
assistance.
Michael M. O‘Leary
The
Regimental Rogue
regimentalrogue@hotmail.com
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Wed, 20 Jun 2001 21:14:09 -0700*
Just as an after thought..Is the Naval Gun Run, going to be a part of 
this years Tattoo?..Only asking because I was a member in 1980, and 
still like to know if it is included.
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Mike Oleary
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Wednesday, June 20, 2001 4:56 PM
  Subject: Royal Newfoundland Regiment - First World War
  I am currently working to verify uniforms and accoutrements for the 
Nova Scotia Tattoo. For one of the scenes in the upcoming Tattoo, the 
show will be dressing 94 Canadians to represent Canada‘s Victoria Cross 
Winners.
  I was wondering if anyone can confirm for me what divisional and 
regimental flashes and shoulder titles were being worn by the Royal 
Newfoundland Regiment during the First World War. Specifically, I am 
concerned with the accoutrements that would be on the uniform of Private 
Thomas Ricketts when he won the Victoria Cross in October, 1918. I would 
like to know colours, shapes, and locations if possible. Any graphics 
you could provide to clarify your comments would be appreciated.
  Thanks in advance for any assistance.
  Michael M. O‘Leary
  The Regimental Rogue
  regimentalrogue@hotmail.com
Just as an after thought..Is the Naval 
Gun Run,
going to be a part of this years Tattoo?..Only asking because I was a 
member in
1980, and still like to know if it is included.
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Mike
  Oleary 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Wednesday, June 20, 2001 
4:56
  PM
  Subject: Royal Newfoundland 
Regiment -
  First World War


  I am currently working to verify 
uniforms and
  accoutrements for the Nova Scotia Tattoo. For one of the scenes in the 
  upcoming Tattoo, the show will be dressing 94 Canadians to represent 
Canada‘s
  Victoria Cross Winners.

  I was wondering if anyone can confirm 
for me what
  divisional and regimental flashes and shoulder titles were being worn 
by the
  Royal Newfoundland Regiment during the First World War. Specifically, 
I am
  concerned with the accoutrements that would be on the uniform of 
Private
  Thomas Ricketts when he won the Victoria Cross in October, 1918. I 
would like
  to know colours, shapes, and locations if possible. Any graphics you 
could
  provide to clarify your comments would be appreciated.

  Thanks in advance for any
assistance.


  Michael M. O‘Leary
  The
  Regimental Rogue
  regimentalrogue@hotmail.com
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Thu, 21 Jun 2001 07:28:35 -0400*
The Naval Gun Run is not included this year.
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: dave
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Thursday, June 21, 2001 12:14 AM
  Subject: Re: Royal Newfoundland Regiment - First World War
  Just as an after thought..Is the Naval Gun Run, going to be a part of 
this years Tattoo?..Only asking because I was a member in 1980, and 
still like to know if it is included.
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Mike Oleary
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
    Sent: Wednesday, June 20, 2001 4:56 PM
    Subject: Royal Newfoundland Regiment - First World War
    I am currently working to verify uniforms and accoutrements for the 
Nova Scotia Tattoo. For one of the scenes in the upcoming Tattoo, the 
show will be dressing 94 Canadians to represent Canada‘s Victoria Cross 
Winners.
    I was wondering if anyone can confirm for me what divisional and 
regimental flashes and shoulder titles were being worn by the Royal 
Newfoundland Regiment during the First World War. Specifically, I am 
concerned with the accoutrements that would be on the uniform of Private 
Thomas Ricketts when he won the Victoria Cross in October, 1918. I would 
like to know colours, shapes, and locations if possible. Any graphics 
you could provide to clarify your comments would be appreciated.
    Thanks in advance for any assistance.

    Michael M. O‘Leary
    The Regimental Rogue
    regimentalrogue@hotmail.com
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
The Naval Gun Run is not included this
year.
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  dave

  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Thursday, June 21, 2001 
12:14
  AM
  Subject: Re: Royal Newfoundland 
Regiment
  - First World War

  Just as an after thought..Is the 
Naval Gun Run,
  going to be a part of this years Tattoo?..Only asking because I was a 
member
  in 1980, and still like to know if it is included.

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Mike Oleary 
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
    Sent: Wednesday, June 20, 
2001 4:56
    PM
    Subject: Royal Newfoundland 
Regiment -
    First World War


    I am currently working to verify 
uniforms and
    accoutrements for the Nova Scotia Tattoo. For one of the scenes in 
the
    upcoming Tattoo, the show will be dressing 94 Canadians to represent 
    Canada‘s Victoria Cross Winners.

    I was wondering if anyone can 
confirm for me
    what divisional and regimental flashes and shoulder titles were 
being worn
    by the Royal Newfoundland Regiment during the First World War. 
Specifically,
    I am concerned with the accoutrements that would be on the uniform 
of
    Private Thomas Ricketts when he won the Victoria Cross in October, 
1918. I
    would like to know colours, shapes, and locations if possible. Any 
graphics
    you could provide to clarify your comments would be
appreciated.

    Thanks in advance for any
    assistance.


    Michael M. O‘Leary
    The
    Regimental Rogue
    regimentalrogue@hotmail.com
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

